# Bearded dragons and hermann tortoise living together?



## kat55 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ive been told that bearded dragons and tortoises can be housed together.
Anyone tried this or know if its bad for them?


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

Never heard of it. But maybe the thought behind it is that the tortoise will be on the floor, and the dragon on a branch or a higher level? I can imagine biting somehow...


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/35374-mixing-species-please-read.html

DONT DO IT


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

jarvis and charlie said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/35374-mixing-species-please-read.html
> 
> DONT DO IT


Im with this guy.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,

A big no no : victory:

Jay


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Put it this way a while back I had one of the beardies out and my sis in law had her tort out.
The beardie couldn't give a toss about the moving stone until the stone tried to bite the beardie.. and where ever the beardie would move to, the tort would follow and try and bite her. 

It was funny at the time but was something I will never do again as it was stressful to both parties (although id rather the tort was no where near any of my animals in the first place but there is no telling some people).

Now in an enclosure there is no escape and Im sure a beardie would eventually snap... they can bite off the tips of people fingers easy so a tort could loose a limb or more just as easy.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

manuetaaz said:


> Never heard of it. But maybe the thought behind it is that the tortoise will be on the floor, and the dragon on a branch or a higher level? I can imagine biting somehow...


Beardies are mainly terrestrial only really babies do well climbing. 
Most adults are a bit fat to do much higher than a wide viv branch lol.


----------



## yatesy (Jun 14, 2010)

My local pet shop (wigan) has two beardies in with a tortoise under the main counter theyve been there for as long as i can remember and im assuming theres never been any problems or they wouldnt both be in there. But id go with what everyone else is saying if i was you.l


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> they can bite off the tips of people fingers easy so a tort could loose a limb or more just as easy.


 
the op not worth doing, and that must be some mighty strong beardeds, i've been bitten by hundreds of beardeds, (joys of working in a rep shop and having people dump stuff with us), and none have done more damage then some tissue damage all superficial with no real issues.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

yatesy said:


> My local pet shop (wigan) has two beardies in with a tortoise under the main counter theyve been there for as long as i can remember and im assuming theres never been any problems or they wouldnt both be in there. But id go with what everyone else is saying if i was you.l


The main problem I assume there is no tortoises from the same habitat and continent as beardies in the pet trade, so I highly doubt that the pet tort in question is suited in the same environment as a beardie. 
This means one or both of the animals are suffering somewhat as their husbandry has been compromised. 
Also to be forced to live in a box with an animal your quite frankly scared of is enough to cause stress over a long period of time that may be unnoticeable but is creating a lot of suffering on both parts. 
Its cruelty essentially.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> the op not worth doing, and that must be some mighty strong beardeds, i've been bitten by hundreds of beardeds, (joys of working in a rep shop and having people dump stuff with us), and none have done more damage then some tissue damage all superficial with no real issues.


I have had the odd nip of loads but the Chester zoo vet also owns a clinic where someone's pet beardie actually took the tip off when the vet was examining his beard!
The owner was an RFUK member I believe


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> I have had the odd nip of loads but the Chester zoo vet also owns a clinic where someone's pet beardie actually took the tip off when the vet was examining his beard!
> The owner was an RFUK member I believe


 
yep i remember the story, but i never saw pics, or was told it from more then one person, and i've had all kind of bites, from feeding, mating, (i have sexy hands i think lol) and defensive, have to say mating hurt quite a bit as grabbed the skin wouldn't let go and really yanked on it, not pleasent, but had german giants chew down on finger tips feeding bites, and lots of blood, but unless you have very very brittle bones, through the bone, i just can't see it happening, until i see anything otherwise lol


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> yep i remember the story, but i never saw pics, or was told it from more then one person, and i've had all kind of bites, from feeding, mating, (i have sexy hands i think lol) and defensive, have to say mating hurt quite a bit as grabbed the skin wouldn't let go and really yanked on it, not pleasent, but had german giants chew down on finger tips feeding bites, and lots of blood, but unless you have very very brittle bones, through the bone, i just can't see it happening, until i see anything otherwise lol


No I can see what you mean.
Although my female cracked a thick plastic bowl once on prey excitement mode haha. I had to jump on it to get the same effect.
My local reptile vet told me he spoke to vet about it actually. Since then hes been a bit careful around beardies.


----------



## pythonking2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

ive seen 7 foot iguanas with torts before


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

pythonking2010 said:


> ive seen 7 foot iguanas with torts before


Well thats incredibly stupid, but have seen worse...
Pet shops for you eh :bash:


----------

